
Atlassian SourceTree 1.8 released - theandrewbailey
https://www.sourcetreeapp.com/
======
theandrewbailey
Don't. Just don't.

It looks ugly as hell, and it has no git flow toolbar button, because git flow
is broken.

~~~
tarkasteve
As mentioned elsewhere, there are some known issues; the team are looking into
fixes. In the meantime if you're hit with any issues it appears a downgrade is
a reasonable workaround. Links to known-good versions:

[http://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/SourceTre...](http://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/SourceTre..).

[https://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/windows/...](https://downloads.atlassian.com/software/sourcetree/windows/..).

(Disclaimer; I'm Atlassian employee, although not on Sourcetree so I don't
have any special insight.)

